
Practice Happiness with Yale University - jantomes
https://sfree.life/happiness-course-positivity-free/?ref=google
======
throwawaylolx
No wonder universities have no money if they spend their funding elevating
self-help books to the status of science courses. Also the OP link has a ref
parameter.

~~~
dntbnmpls
That may apply to many universities in the US, but not to Yale. They have the
2nd largest endowment ( $30 billion ).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_colleges_and_universit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_colleges_and_universities_in_the_United_States_by_endowment)

In Yale's case, they probably have too much money. Enough to waste money on
nonsense and not care.

~~~
singerislonely
Another theory: The course might be relevant, timely, and thoughtful.

